# Bike Expo 2008 in Kassel



## Riding Cat (24. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

 die Bike Expo in Kassel fällt leider im Frühjahr 2008 aus!!!!


----------



## freak91 (24. November 2007)

Wiso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (3. Februar 2008)

der ufa-palast will das nicht glaub ich und es ist auch nocheinmal ne ganze ecke teurer geworden für die veranstalter das kino zu mieten. also haben sie sich überlegt in der leipzigerstraße in den VW-"verkaufshaus" HESSEN KASSEL das zu veranstalten aber das war, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, zu kurzfristig... naja vielleicht nächstes jahr... 2002 und früher wars glaub ich immer in der kurfürsten gallerie...
man sieht sich 2009


----------

